# Lidl's satellite offer - is it a con?



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Me and SWMBO are setting off tonight touring, so I have today been to three local Lidl stores to check whether they will have any of the portable dish systems they are advertising in stock tomorrow, so that my brother-in-law can purchase one for me whilst I am away.

All three stores informed me that they hadn't been supplied with any and are not expecting deliveries.

It will be interesting to see how many members are successful in purchasing one.......


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Sounds like a job for trading standards :evil:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Will let you know tomorrow as I will be banging on their doors at 8am!!!!
Carl


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Lidl special offers are area specific - different parts of the country have different offers at any one time - then the unsold stock gets moved back to the distribution centre and sent out to the next area getting that stock as a special offer.

I noticed that the sat dish offer was in the doncaster area i think, so if looking for it in the south west, it might not be there.

Aldi do national special offers.

D


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

D.....

Not area specific - a national offer. All of the stores had the dish advertised on the hoardings outside their doors, in their in-store magazines and it is on-line, all for Mon 8th June.

Hope you are all lucky!


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

*LIDLE SAT BOX*

Our local Lidle had them i am told last week, this store is in St Leonards on sea East Sussex. I got mine from there about two years ago and for the price(£60 at that time )its v, good.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There's one with our name on it in the office of our nearest store. They were certainly unpacking the stock today.

G


----------



## peej (Feb 21, 2009)

If you go to their web site you can enter your postcode and it tells you the stock level at your local store

Peter


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

prof20 said:


> D.....
> 
> Not area specific - a national offer. All of the stores had the dish advertised on the hoardings outside their doors, in their in-store magazines and it is on-line, all for Mon 8th June.
> 
> Hope you are all lucky!


I beg your pudding and stand corrected!


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

D.....

You can dig my garden any day.

I've e-mailed Lidl about the situation - see what they say. Tell you in two weeks when I get back. Driving overnight to miss traffic on M25.

Roger & Fran


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

We have the same one, they sold it last year. It's very compact and fits very neatly into it's rigid carry case. It was extremely good value for money @ £59.99.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Loads in my local store last week. 8)

(But we go away to ESCAPE the TV, so not of interest to me !!  )


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Waleem said:


> Loads in my local store last week. 8)
> 
> (But we go away to ESCAPE the TV, so not of interest to me !!  )


In Lidl ?

I tried last week - straight after seeing the post in MHF. They clearly felt sorry for me coming a week before they were due for sale which is why they are putting one aside for me tomorrow.

All the bumpf says they are not on sale until tomorrow...perhaps your local manager got it wrong !

We want one so we can get radio while we are away - not bothered about TV at home or away.

G


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep G. In Lidl last Thursday, a stack of about 8-10


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

OK - got there just as they opened at 8am. Queue of 6 or 7 waiting to get in......yep, they all went for the dishes.

Managed to get one of the last 3 left.

Left the store at 8.10 - none left!!!!!!!!

Flo will be happy - she can now look forward to watching her French TV channels (ARTE in particular - art and literature........she likes it!!!!)

Carl


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Got one! woohoo!


----------



## tanktop (May 9, 2009)

Hi all 
I tried our local lidl in Ayr at 11am for the portable sat. system and they were sold out


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

My good lady managed to get one of these for us this morning!  

I will give it a go on our next trip....give me something to do and keep me out of trouble.......for a while.....I hope! :wink: 

Keith


----------



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

I was first in the queue waiting at the lidal local to me this morning, 

got in side and enquired about them to be told they sold them yesterday :x , 

I went home and phoned customer services and complained like hell , they managed to locate me the last one in a grimsby store at 8.40 am and put it aside for me, 

did 80 miles in the two trips to get one


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

Went to Lidl this afternoon. 2 members of staff did not know what I was talking about. AND then I found a small note on the counter saying they had sold out this morning ?????


----------



## sallym (Jun 11, 2007)

Attempted to get one in Normanton this am to be told they hadn't got any, and couldn't tell me if they were getting any, but would ring me if they did!
Other half seems pleased as he reckons it will be another one of my bargain buys that either a) doesn't work or b) is never used!
Perhaps he's right!


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

tried at two stores today in stoke no joy


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Went into Redditch store late yesterday (Sunday) but no sign of them.
Up there before 8 a.m. this morning to be first in the queue, but, surprise, surprise, no queue! Still beaten to the specials area by a chap who appeared from nowhere & rushed up the next aisle to me. He grabbed one, I got one & there were about six more left. No more customers in shop at all. Havn't had chance to try it out yet, in the middle of decorating


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Should have got 2 then and home to E Bay where I suspect many of them do end up. :roll:


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

yep loads of them on ebay now


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Lidl in Andover had the kits on sale yeaterday at a reduced price!! About 5 left on display then; but have not been in this morning.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

*LIDLE SAT box*

Went into the ST Leonards branch today and saw about 10 or more but on closer look they are the 240v ones and these were going for £19.99 without the dish etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

emmbeedee said:


> Went into Redditch store late yesterday (Sunday) but no sign of them.
> Up there before 8 a.m. this morning to be first in the queue, but, surprise, surprise, no queue! Still beaten to the specials area by a chap who appeared from nowhere & rushed up the next aisle to me. He grabbed one, I got one & there were about six more left. No more customers in shop at all. Havn't had chance to try it out yet, in the middle of decorating


Call yourself a MHer, sod the decorating, you have stuff, cease and desist this decorating folly at once, and play with your stuff.

Kev.


----------



## Old_Adventurer (May 13, 2005)

Went to Leatherhead Lidl at 8:25 on Monday. Only one other customer in there. Guess what he bought? The one and only satellite set there! I asked one of the staff if they had any more, and off he went, came back 5 minutes later with one for me, but he didn't put any others out on display. Maybe I got their last one.
My daughter has never been to a Lidl store (shock horror), so took her over to the Wallington branch, and got there about 11:20 Not only did they not have any sat sets, but they had removed the price card from above the empty bin.
I think this was either a limited loss leader to get people into the shops, or they were clearing out their warehouses, and this was your last chance to get one.
All I have to do now is work out how it all goes together. (Must do this before setting off with it in the van).


----------



## plasticplumber (Nov 6, 2008)

I was at the Tunstall branch at 8.05 all allegedly gone even though the car park was almost empty and there was no one on the checkout at that time. I was also told the other stores in Stoke on Trent were sold out. I believe they either :-
1. Were taken by staff for personal use - fair enough I do no begrudge that
2. All went for e bay - Staff rip off
3 Its a con
I cannot believe they were actually sold on the day


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

In the shop where I got mine i thought they'd sold out. There were a few other middle aged worried looking men prowling around too and I guessed they were looking for them as they had no other shopping. Then I noticed the sign "ask at till for sat box offer". I scurried of to the till, got my sat box and left the other guys to it.


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

This could be handy for those that bought the Lidl / Aldi setup...gives very precise directions for most places, see Dishpointer


----------

